# 2012,x-series,schedule out



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well for you that do or dont know the dates here they are,cap 80 boat field,1st tournament,apr,22,at portage lakes 2nd,may 20th berlin,3rd june10th mosquito lake, 4th,aug,19th, berlin lake, 5th,sept.9th,mosquito,lake then championship for the new ranger boat,with mercury motor 150hp,is set for sep,29/30,,,pay out 1st place 5.000,,2nd.2.000.3rd,1000.4th.800. 5th, 500. 6th300.to 8th place 300.9th-to 10th place 200., big bass 500. 2nd big bass 300.and dont forget the hardwere for the top 3 finishers,in each tournament,this is agreat tournament well run and great fisherman, and there is a 1.000 to the points winner of the year to with hardware, come on out and fish with the best ,and make some new friends,thanks markfish


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Whats the entry fees look like for that series? Haven't fished a big circuit like that before but fished a small circuit last year and did so so against some guys who also fished X-series last year.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

first there is a 30.00 per team. member ship then there 200.00 each we pay half up front and a 100.00 per tournament thats 50.00 each of us pay tournament,makes it a lot cheeper tournament day come on in markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

Just like to say welcome to are new sponser venom lures,and thanks to will for getting them on board with us,going to be a great match for all that fish this series,,thanks will,your friend markfish


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hope some of the anglers take advantage of it. Maybe Ill see ya next weekend at lbf


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks will i know i will take it for sure,when you going tobe at lbf,saturday,mabey i will catch you there i need to get some hooks markfish


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll be there saturday and sunday.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

When will there be/ or will there be a roster on the website?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

its been posted for weeks on dobass,site just go there and go the bottom of the page and there is a blue box that say;s ALL NE,TOURNAMENTS,click there and it will bring up all the tournaments in ne,oh the x-seriea is on the left of the page like 2nd,one down,and there are printed sheets at vics and lbf,too,this is one of the best ran tournaments out there,if you need any thing let me know markfish


----------

